# Last nights Classical Brits



## classicgal

Hello
Just wanted to say I was very dissapointed with the result of best album last night at the classical Brits. I really think that Cortes deserved it. never mind he will hopefully get what is rightfully his next year.
What do you think?


----------



## bexterlee

Hi classicgal,

Did you go? I did and was really rather disappointed by the whole event. I've never been before and I realise that it is in part designed for the TV as well but the whole thing seemed quite flat. Sarah Brightman was the biggest disappointment of the evening. She royally ruined Pie Jesu! But I was relieved to see that Sir Colin Davis won Best Male and Steven Isserlis, the Critics' Choice. Oh well, we'll see what next year brings!!


----------



## classicgal

Hi Bexterlee
No, unfortunatley I didnt go but would have loved to although from what ou've said it sounds like I didnt miss to much!!
What a shame about Sarah Brightman. I was pleased about Sir Colin Davis winning best male but would have really liked Cortes to win best album. Have you seen his new video?
Heres a link if you fancy having a liitle look


----------

